# rockford fosgate power [email protected]



## yourboysolo (Oct 31, 2014)

whats up diyma members. please forgive me if this is the wrong forum to place this question, but im trying to find a old school amp & this is an old school car audio forum so it just seemed like a good place to start. so, im looking to purchase a rockford fosgate power [email protected] (iirc '98 series) the black and machined model. in good condition obviously. i've been searching for another one for a long time now. i already own one, i need another. got cash in hand. hoping one of you guys can help, maybe y'all know some one who has one. thanks in advance for your help with this matter & again im sorry if i posted this in the wrong forum.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd probably talk to this guy. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay/169542-selling-some-my-amp-collection-ebay.html

Josh


----------

